
First space, then auto–now Elon Musk quietly tinkers with education - ALee
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/first-space-then-auto-now-elon-musk-quietly-tinkers-with-education/
======
ALee
"science, math, engineering and ethics... [no] sports or music at all, and
languages fall by the wayside because Musk believes we will all soon have
immediate, real-time computer-aided translation"

